# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  36 Hours In Provence

## Jim Kelly-Evans

http://nyti.ms/1Iq71hd

----------


## stbartshopper

Jim,
We were lucky to go to a wedding in Provence. The groom, an English chap who lives in Manchester, England, has a Villa in Provence, amidst a beautiful forest of olive trees overlooking a pretty valley. The bride is from Cyprus where they also have a home there overlooking the ocean. The reception was at a castle in the Luberon and there was mistral, which made it even more memorable. The wedding was in 3 different languages- Greek, French and 'British'.

----------


## GramChop

> http://nyti.ms/1Iq71hd



Provence is on my Bucket List.  Thank you for sharing this, Jim.

----------

